# Mish mash from the Science museum



## trackend (Nov 24, 2005)

I went to the Science museum in the smoke today in order to get some shots of the S6B for Ollie but as it seemed a good opportunity to get some pics for the site I grabbed some however being a science museum it is had to categories everything and it would have required at least 4 weeks to see the lot ( one gallery was dedicated just to Barometers)
So in no particular order i shall post some pics.

So keeping in the theme of the site a few plane items.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice pics Lee!


----------



## trackend (Nov 24, 2005)

See if you can guess what the two cockpits belong to


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 24, 2005)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice pics Lee!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice pics there!


----------



## Glider (Nov 25, 2005)

You seem to have got us with the Cockpits. Best I can do is two vauge guesses.
The first is an experimental 50's research plane used for wing configeration. We produced a number of them at the time 
The second one I suspect is a convertable car/plane, which one I don't know.
I won't be hot but I am I at least warm?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2005)

Great shots Lee!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm not even going to attempt a guess on the cockpits, Lee, but those are some fantastic pictures. Looks like quite the place!


----------



## trackend (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok D well I cheated although, Glider you got almost spot on, The Plane/car was Just a Mesherschmitt three wheeler. 
The other cockpit is a followup to the flying Bedstead the Short SC1 1957
this is the text with the exhibit although the plane hangs on its side
behind 2 columns so a picture is hard to get so I've rotated them.



> *Short SC1 1957*
> The short SC1 was built to try out the ideas of jet lift control
> in a practical flying aircraft.
> The SC1 employed ideas of A A Griffith, who had been one of the first reasearchs to devise an aircraft gas turbine at Farnborough in 1926.
> ...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice pics Lee!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

great stuff trakkie!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Great pics and good job fooling us with the 3 wheeler.


----------



## trackend (Nov 26, 2005)

Cheers lads heres one for Glider 
The work with gliders in Germany by the Lilienthal brothers, Otto and Gustav (1849-1933), was, arguably, the most important aerial effort prior to that of the Wright brothers, Wilbur and Orville. Otto Lilienthal's numerous flights, over 2,000 in number, demonstrated beyond question that unpowered human flight was possible, and that total control of an aerial device while aloft was within reach.
Looks a bit more hairy than the modern sail planes dont you think? Glider.

Below that is a equally dodgy looking Bleriot cockpit and a selection of various aero engines I lost count at how many they have in the racks but it was two high two deep and streached the whole length of the Story of Flight hall


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice pics Lee.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice pics. They have one of his gliders here in Germany at the Deutsches Museum. Really neat and amazing that the thing would even fly.


----------



## Glider (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Lee, it shows the one problem with hangliders. Thinking of some of the landings that I did when learning, the idea of using my legs as the undercarriage really doesn't do anything for me at all.

Time for a story. I saw the Bleriot at an air display once and it showed a major design flaw. The plane was an original with an original engine and one feature of the engine is that it doesn't have a throttle. its either on or off. As you would expect the air was flat calm before they took off but once up a gentle but variable breeze started. They had terrible trouble getting the plane down. It ended up with a team of ground handlers chasing it around the field as they tried to grab hold of it as it touched down. Obviously two people had to grab it at the same time on either side or it would have toppled. Fortunately the engine started each time the pilot needed it because when he switched it off and the breeze fell it started dropping dramatically and he had to restart it. The people who flew these must have had something close to a death wish. 

Re your photo's I should got the second one as my brother in law has a Messerschmidt like that. His has an addition, a clock from a ME109 that came down in the desert, from which my Father in Law liberated the clock. A suitable final resting place I think you will agree for the clock.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Lucky to have that clock in that car.


----------



## trackend (Nov 26, 2005)

I hope he doesn't decide to fit an MG to compliment it


----------



## Glider (Nov 26, 2005)

He's crazy but not that bad. One oddity is that the the car doesn't have reverse gear, you have a lever that reverses the way the engine turns, so you can go backward as fast as you can go forwards. Thats the theory but would have to be an idiot to try it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

LOL


----------



## trackend (Nov 26, 2005)

My old man had a DAF 44 with the belt drive gearing and that went as fast backwards as it did forwards he won £50 in a bet with a bloke who had a Jaguar. All he said to him was that the only stipulations being, the course was straight and it was backwards this guy thought it was easy money but the little old 600cc Daf pissed all over this 3.5 Jag it could do nearly 70mph and being infinant gearing it accelerated like hell bit of a wobbly ride though doing 50+ backwards.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

Those DAF's are amzing cars! I went thorough a period of insisting upon one for my first car, as I do with most classic cars


----------



## evangilder (Nov 27, 2005)

Great stuff, Lee! Thanks for the tour.


----------

